# Steelhead Jigs



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey guys this season I would like to start tying my own jigs for steelhead. What I am wondering is where can i find some quality jig heads in 1/16 1/32 and 1/64 ounce, seems like the only thing I can find is cheap jigs and im looking for quality hooks that wont straighten out. So far I have only found eagleclaw, which i personally don't think is up to the task. Thanks for reading. Tightlines

Hooked4life


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.bradsjigs.com/FishingTackle/steelhead-jig-hooks.htm

I have not bought the plain jigs but I have bought their tied jigs and they are all on these same hooks. Very sturdy and sharp hooks.


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

LSSUFishmaster thanks for the reply..exactly what i was looking for. Tightlines

Hooked4life


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

I've never used a jig for Steelhead,seems like it would snag up all the time. Do you guys just bounce the bottom or run them under a float? Are the techniques from a boat the same as from the river bank?:help:


----------



## baybound1526 (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll second the Brads Jigs IMO they are the whip! Very stout hooks and they will take a beatin.

Jigs are fished under a float. You can use the same techniques on the bank as in a boat besides pluggin...although i did see a guy use an inline planer board on the au sable from shore using a plug.


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Baybound 
What do you normally put on the jigs;plastic,minnows ?


----------



## baybound1526 (Jan 9, 2009)

I usually tip them with a couple Waxies


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you ever tried a minnow or gulp minnow?


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

What size/type/color Brad's are you guys using?

I'm not much of a float guy, but I have a river that calls for a bit of float fishing near me.


----------



## baybound1526 (Jan 9, 2009)

JigginRod said:


> Have you ever tried a minnow or gulp minnow?


Yes i have and either or seems to work better once the water warms up.


----------



## baybound1526 (Jan 9, 2009)

uptracker said:


> What size/type/color Brad's are you guys using?
> 
> I'm not much of a float guy, but I have a river that calls for a bit of float fishing near me.


Every river is different. Depends on water clarity and the size of the river. Personal favorite is a Pink head w/ pink and shrimp marabou in various sizes.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Jigs with small minnows worked wonders on browns and small rainbows yesterday. Outfished jigs/waxies easily.

redneckman


----------



## JigginRod (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info Baybound and *******! 
Thinking it's time to check out the AuSable in the next week, does anyone know the ice situation and if the Whirlpool launch is iced over?


----------



## baybound1526 (Jan 9, 2009)

Au Sable should be good to go!


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.beeleejigs.com/jigs.htm

Came across this site while doing some shopping to fill the box up again for this year. Quite the selection of colors available.


----------

